# Police Officer Christopher Matlosz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Christopher Matlosz

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Lakewood Police Department
New Jersey*
End of Watch: Friday, January 14, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* 317
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 14, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* At large
Police Officer Chris Matlosz was shot and killed by a man he had stopped to talk to on August Drive at approximately 4:00 pm.

Officer Matlosz was on patrol when he stopped his patrol car to speak with a man walking along the road. As they spoke, the male took one step back, drew a handgun and shot Officer Matlosz three times, killing him.

The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.

Officer Matlosz had served with the Lakewood Police Department for five years. He had previously served with the Englishtown Police Department for two years and had also served as a special police officer with the Freehold Township Police Department, Long Branch Police Department and Manasquan Police Department.

He is survived by his fiancee, mother, and brother.

Agency Contact Information
Lakewood Police Department
231 Third Street
Lakewood, NJ 08701

Phone: (732) 363-0200

_*Please contact the Lakewood Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Matlosz.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, Officer Matlosz


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

